
How to Collect Data from TikTok with a few Python code lines - kami4ka
https://scrapingant.com/how-to-collect-data-from-tiktok/
======
rvz
> TikTok provides a large amount of useful data that can be converted into a
> machine learning dataset or used for manual analysis. Also, media research
> allows an understanding of trends dynamic for creating the most popular
> account.

My crystal ball forecasts that a data analyst or brokerage company will use
this to harvest mountains of data and it will be placed on an unprotected and
exposed S3 bucket on the internet.

Wait 3 - 4 months and a security researcher later finds that it has been
already breached and this data trove discovery will make it top on HN. TikTok
will apologize for this (again).

I will leave you to generate your own conclusions using GPT-3 on what happens
next as an exercise for the reader.

~~~
kami4ka
Nice catch ;)

